# chippendale skeleton chairs



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

wouldn't we all want a set of these....

http://warymeyers.com/Resources/tossed&foundcollage.jpg


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I now know what kind of chairs I want in my dining room.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's very clever (AND green)


----------

